# Vizio tv



## bigdog1982 (Mar 30, 2010)

My tv turns on but 15 seconds later, it cuts off. I've replaced 2 capasitors, but it still does the same thing. Can anyone help me? Any info will be appreciated.
:4-dontkno


----------



## ¥Angie-chan¥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, do you hear any clicking sounds? there may be 2 problems with your tv, 1.- lamp 2.- ballast hope this helps you a little.


----------

